

Most Complicated + Verbose Java Method Signature - Tarski
http://grepmonster.wordpress.com/2009/09/05/complicated-java-method/

======
russell
Thus bookmarked. Reminds me of the day that I discovered a reference that
allowed me to parse a hairy C declaration into English and to compose my
intention into a hairy declaration. I carried the book around for years.

